# Wrist straps



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

I was watching wsm on bravo last week and some of them were wearing really thick wrist straps, my wrists are pretty weak at the best of times from falling off mx bikes in my younger years and going hands first through a pane of glass, so would like to know where to get them from???


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

strength shop


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use these ■VERSA GRIPPS PRO-SERIES they come from America no limit to weight you can shift with these

http://store.versagripps.com/cart/product/8192/Versa_Gripps_Professional/


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

I was looking at the black mambas, if u know better would anyone mind whacking some links up please?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I got some of these for christmas,

http://www.zuluglove.com/weight-lifting-wrist-straps--zulu-225-kevlar-black-9-p.asp

Iv not used them yet but they feel great!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.powperformancegear.com/section/Wraps+and+Straps

i got some gear from these guys,quality mate.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

they're ironmind wrist straps:

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/ironmind-strong-enough-straps.html

edit: realised you meant wrist wraps, also look at strengthshop


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

Thankyou!!!


----------



## Geordie Mc (Oct 23, 2010)

The Zulu ones look great and reasonable price so might get some. I've heard they should be avoided to help build grip and forearm strength but on some exercises like rows and lat pulldowns my grip is going before my back fails.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I got some of these a few months back

http://www.bpsports.co.uk/site/gallery.php?cat=5

Good quality and they accept paypal :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

I got my belt from Zulu and absolutly love it, But my mate got some straps from there and they are huge!! More for the beamoths amongst us so would only recomend them if you have got big hands.


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

Was looking at these...any good?

http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-wrist-wraps--zulu-defcon-11-p.asp


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh you ment wraps,

My mate never got them he got the straps, I have got a belt and knee wraps from zulu and it is quality stuff, Fast delivery to.


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

Just read some reviews on the Zulus and they said u should only wear them if your going for personal bests because they are very uncomfortable after 2-3 mins wearing them


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i find any pair of decent wrist wraps are uncomfortable to wear for prolonged periods of time. i just put them on before each set and take them of afterwards. takes seconds to put on so isnt really an issue


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Jimbo 1 said:


> I use these ■VERSA GRIPPS PRO-SERIES they come from America no limit to weight you can shift with these
> 
> http://store.versagripps.com/cart/product/8192/Versa_Gripps_Professional/


I've got these but they were a bit expensive at about £70 I think


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I've got these but they were a bit expensive at about £70 I think


I thought so too got stung with vat & £8.00 handling charge they were not that much though bout £50 after the extra

They used to be sold 12 years ago by maxi muscle for £12.00 for the middle range ones still lasted well


----------

